# Got offered Sales Manager Position today...



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

... of the smallish (around 100-120 car a month) BMW dealership that I work at today. I really need some advice. Please help... if you can.


I have only been in the industry for 2 years. So I really don't know what is what as it pertains to certain positions.

The owner of my dealership officially asked me to accept a sales management position. He's been dropping hints for about 9 months... but today... he popped the big question. I know very little about this industry... I've only been doing this for 2 years. One of my coworkers took a similar position (moved from regular sales to management) and said he took a pay cut to do it. The GM regularly tells me that he makes less then me from time to time. I have a hard time accepting the fact that anyone would take a position with more responsibility and more time required and actually take a pay cut. Seems stupid to me. Do you know if this is true. Do sales managers actually make less money then the top sales person? What should I ask for when I frame my "package?"

My goal is to own this or another BMW dealership... the owner knows this and wants me to take this position in order to further my understanding. BUT... I refuse to take a pay cut. So any advice you can offer would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

congratulations!

Regarding being ready: After two years working under the sales manager you should know what the SM job involves. As long as the sales people under you will not resent your promotion, you should be fine.

Regarding the paycut: I am not from the car industry so can not comment. In general sales positions being commission based have a lot of variations in compensation. The top sales people may be making more especially in their best months. However over a period of time the average sales person is unlikely to make a lot more than their manager. You could network with other people in your industry; perhaps the sales manager from a dealership across town. 

Also do keep the long term goal in mind. Unless you have a pressing need and can not take a pay cut, a small pay cut now may reward you well by helping you achieve your long term goals. From what I understand, car sales has a lot of turn over. Even if you do not like the SM position you should be able to get back to sales if you want to in the future. There are enough BMW dealerships in SoCal and experience as a SM will not hurt your resume.

Good luck and do not forget us when you have your own dealership. :thumbup:


----------



## zentenn (May 20, 2005)

Congrats Speed Freak :thumbup: 

I would recommed that you take the position. If you do take a pay cut, it will surely come back to you in the long run. Keep in mind that sometimes you have to take a step backwards in order to take a step forward. ALso, being a SM looks very good on your resume. Yes, I understand you want to own a BMW dealership, however, that may take some time. In the meantime you're being a SM will look really good. 

I hope everything works out for you. But I wouldn't hesitate to take the position. Remember.. long term.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

How would being a sales manager help you to own a dealership one day? I would think the possibility of owning a dealership pretty much depends on your ability to buy one, aren't they worth millions?


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

My brother in the Netherlands was a sales person selling Hyundai's, he sell's 400 to 600 cars per year. The owner of the dealership asked him to accept the Sales Manager position after about 3 years and he did. Pay stayed about the same but more $$ on the back end so more cars sold is more $$$ for him. Then the owner came back to him and asked him if he was interested to own a dealership at one time. My brother said yes, they had countless meetings etc and agreed on a 5 year buy-in / ease out strategy, where my brother would purchase the company over a peroid of 5 years. He put the strategy on paper and went to the bank, got the finances taken care off... he is doing pretty well now after 1 year of buying in but says that the owner and his family didn't really trust him when they were on vacation and my brother was running the show... he expressed his concerns and they stepped back...:thumbup:


----------



## bimmerguy (Dec 26, 2001)

Congrats!

So what is the new bimmerfest discount you are offering us?


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Even if the pay is about the same, would this be a job you might enjoy more than the sales position? That would seem like a big plus. Sometimes a little change is good.

Also... would you be able to get better shift hours and days off? Maybe even set those hours yourself rather than have someone else set them for you.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Congrats, and TAKE THE OFFER!

When I went from salesperson to management, the biggest difference was that the
income stream stabilized (i.e. became much less variable), and it increased significantly.

When I was GSM for Cutter BMW I made alot more than any of the Client Advisors.
With sales of 120 vehicles/mo. the Sales Manager position at XYZ BMW should
be worth somewhere between 12,000 and 15,000 per month. Are you currently making
more than that?

The only downside to the promotion is all of the extra stress/pressure/aggravation that
goes along with the job. Be prepared to take heat from every angle (viz. owner,
customers, manufacturers, employees, lenders, other departments within the Center).

If you have young children, the only time that you will be able to see them is when
you wake up in the morning...


----------



## glenmal (Jan 17, 2005)

*Get a grip*

I have two sons in the car business. One a salman and the other GM of a Ford store.

What your GM said is true. During the winter months you may out earn him. For the year, unless your GM is failing he will substantially out earn you. Sales managers do not do as well as a GSM and they do not do as well as a GM. If you take the extra responsibility, you will do quite well.



SpeedFreak! said:


> ... of the smallish (around 100-120 car a month) BMW dealership that I work at today. I really need some advice. Please help... if you can.
> 
> I have only been in the industry for 2 years. So I really don't know what is what as it pertains to certain positions.
> 
> ...


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Hey... thanks everyone... I really appreciate your words of encouragement and advice. I need all I can get.

I had a private meeting with the owner this morning... and I'm just dying to tell you all about it. But... since this is a public forum... I have to keep it quiet for at least a little while. I'm totally freaking out. Things are happening so fast... it's a good thing I'm a SpeedFreak! This is killing me... I can't wait to tell you.



Moderato said:


> How would being a sales manager help you to own a dealership one day? I would think the possibility of owning a dealership pretty much depends on your ability to buy one, aren't they worth millions?


Yes... millions... no problem. If you can find one for sale. I believe it will benefit me from a quality stand point to work from within the dealership. That way I will have a clearer understanding of everything that makes a dealership tick. This is going to be fun! :thumbup:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Congratulations!

I think that offering all of 'festers invoice - $10k on any M vehicle would be a nice way to celebrate


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

hockeynut said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I think that offering all of 'festers invoice - $10k on any M vehicle would be a nice way to celebrate


 ///M:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
I will be taking VERY GOOD care of 'festers... you can count on it. 
:thumbup:


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

I do not want to be the negative one, but I worked for an automotive finance software company for a few years and the biggest problem we had was training because dealership employees would come and go every few months. There are verrrry few that retain employees for long term, but the majority are....


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

a BIG CONGRATS!!!!!

WOW! Awesome! I no nothing about car sales...but strictly on a corporate kinda go getter biased...GO FOR IT.

I hate when people are AFRAID of the big responsibility. Yes, there is going to be stress and crap and what not. But as you already stated look at the BIGGER picture. You will one day...very soon..OWN this dealership...heck you should actually be a valet for a week, then a wrench for a week then be a client advisor then be...you get the idea. If I was planning something this big...I would learn everything I possibly can about that dealership.

my 2 cents aint worth much since I have no background to make my statements..but man...this is one step closer to your goal..and that is how you should look at it. And...not to sound like a damn fortune cookie..but...love your work and the money will follow right?


now...about those fester discounts....
and korean BBQ part Deux is on speedfreak!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

SpeedFreak! said:


> I will be taking VERY GOOD care of 'festers... you can count on it.


Can I send you a site sponsorship kit?

:angel:


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Jon said:


> Can I send you a site sponsorship kit?
> 
> :angel:


Been talking to Tim for over a month. I finalized things internally here on Friday. You will be getting your check by Thursday. :thumbup: It's a done deal. :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

SpeedFreak! said:


> Been talking to Tim for over a month. I finalized things internally here on Friday. You will be getting your check by Thursday. It's a done deal.


Cool!

:thumbup:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Congrats on the offer. :thumbup:


----------



## tgee (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats SpeedFreak. It's always good to take a step up!


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

I wish you were in the North East! Good Luck.


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

Moderato said:


> I wish you were in the North East! Good Luck.


You have been reading my mind.... 

Congrats! And good luck to you! It is a step in the right direction, and from your excitement after your Friday discussion with the owner, it seems that you already have all doubt evaporate into thin air...  :beerchug:

~


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

They said it all Bro....I can't add anymore......


.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Thanks again... everybody... your kind words warm my heart! :thumbup: 

Hey Jon... I was going to send you a PM to ask you some specifics about pay structure for a GSM... oops :eeps: ... did I just say that? I need to formulate a proposal for what I want my pay plan to be... raw income as well as perks and such. I didn't think it would be appropriate to post that type of stuff publicly. Could you put some really specific stuff together and PM or e-mail me with it? I'd love you forever... :thumbup:


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

I would tell the owner that I'd be happy to assume this important role which will require more time and responsibility and that I'm willing to do it for no additional compensation. BUT, I'm not willing to make LESS by taking on this new role. He should surely understand this.


----------



## icemanjs4 (Dec 1, 2004)

Congrats SpeedFreak! Next time I need a BMW I know who I'm coming to... err maybe you're a little far away. But still.


----------



## neill (Oct 4, 2004)

Hey Speedfreak, congrats!!!

I have been off the boards for a couple of weeks (1 week of vacation + 1 week of digging out upon return...... :rofl: )

Here is the nuts and bolts of our job: Train, educate and motivate!! There are thousands more details obviously......

One of the job descriptions that I had as a Sales Manager stated:
"If you are working with a customer or a saleperson, you are doing the right thing...", and it has stayed with me all these years (sales manager now for almost 9 yrs :yikes: )

The top salespeople in our industry make quite often more than I do (either monthly or annually), and I am ok with this. If I could train/motivate/educate our staff to all perform at the top level, I dare say that I would make more myself as well, but you are always trying to juggle getting the rookies up to speed, your 6 car guy to 8/mo, your 8 car guy to 10, etc, etc.

The skill sets required have some common areas, but definitely some vast differences. Your best salespeople do not always make the best managers, and vice versa. (This I find is also usually true of service managers and techs as well.....)

If you want the biggest piece of advice that I can give you as a manager, it is to STOP SELLING. This is one of hardest things to do, but you now no longer have the time to take a deal from meet/greet right through to delivery. My friends from outside the business know the drill when they come (although I occasionally still fall off of the wagon and do some presentation and demonstration, etc, etc): "Is it ok with you if I get one of my senior (tenure, not age) product guys to have the fun time with you, in the selection process and presentation/demo? If we find the right vehicle, the numbers will come from me....." 98% of people will respect your time (and as the years click by, you will also find that your infinite product knowledge level starts to inevitably slide, and the sales people are your PK guides..... there are only so many hours in a day, and that is THEIR responsibility at the micro-detail level.....), and go with this process. It is also more fair to the remaining guys on the floor that you are accessible to them.

The next biggest challenge: Be a sales manager, and not a sales administrator. Understand the paperwork detail and flow, but fight really hard to get this off of your plate and spend time managing the front line people.

As far as comp plans go, you could tap NADA in the states. They have guidelines (if your dealer principal/GM does not) for percentage of gross that you should represent as an "expense" to your store...... your owner may already be able to give you the ballpark that he wants you to play within....

'nuff said for now, gotta get some sleep......

Most importantly, have fun, and congrats!!!

:bow: :clap: :beerchug:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Congrats, freak.


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Speedfreak, Congratulations! Very good news, and a step in the right direction toward your goal. :thumbup:


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Congorats Speedy! :thumbup: You're my hero. Well, not really but I thought that sounded nice.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Congrats!!! See you at the Korean BBQ...:thumbup: and Jever, I'm not offended... that takes much more then skipping a post...


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

MG67 said:


> Congrats!!! See you at the Korean BBQ...:thumbup: and Jever, I'm not offended... that takes much more then skipping a post...


Wow... what a weekend! Very exciting. :thumbup: I have one week to put a proposal together (Hello Jon?!?!). :yikes: The owner is in Limerock racing a BMW factory car. Very cool.

Thanks again for all the nice things you all have said.

Mmmm... Tofu and BBQ... yum. Who skipped your post MG? :dunno:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

SpeedFreak! said:


> Wow... what a weekend! Very exciting. :thumbup: I have one week to put a proposal together (Hello Jon?!?!). :yikes: The owner is in Limerock racing a BMW factory car. Very cool.
> 
> Thanks again for all the nice things you all have said.
> 
> Mmmm... Tofu and BBQ... yum. Who skipped your post MG? :dunno:


 Jever but that was in Q&A tread...


----------



## neill (Oct 4, 2004)

Once you make the step, you also get the privilege of doing month ends..... and being the last one out the door.  

Let me see here, we closed 90 min ago, and just got the month done....... (although the last sales person left 15 min ago)


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

neill said:


> Once you make the step, you also get the privilege of doing month ends..... and being the last one out the door.
> 
> Let me see here, we closed 90 min ago, and just got the month done....... (although the last sales person left 15 min ago)


Have you counted cars yet???

:angel:


----------



## neill (Oct 4, 2004)

Jon said:


> Have you counted cars yet???
> 
> :angel:


Deals for the month, yes.....

Physical inventory left in stock...... fuggedaboudit!! :rofl: That's what the key machine and bank auditor are for......


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

neill said:


> Deals for the month, yes.....
> 
> Physical inventory left in stock...... fuggedaboudit!! That's what the key machine and bank auditor are for......


They used to make me physically put my hands on every car at month-end
close..


----------



## neill (Oct 4, 2004)

So, 10:30 pm would have been well past midnight....

Adding for Bimmerfest browsing afterwards, when would I have gotten to bed? :rofl:


----------



## stewthebassman (Nov 10, 2004)

Freak, you are a fine chap online, your posts are always positive and about bringing people together. You will make a fine manager (yeah, get him out here, I want 4 percent off my new car, not 2 percent!!!). It's fun to watch people move on up in the world in our little bimmerfest world!


----------



## JG (Mar 5, 2005)

stewthebassman said:


> Freak, you are a fine chap online, your posts are always positive and about bringing people together. You will make a fine manager (yeah, get him out here, I want 4 percent off my new car, not 2 percent!!!). It's fun to watch people move on up in the world in our little bimmerfest world!


I am with Stew on all counts.........congrats. (anyone who can outrace manuals with a steptronic is OK with me) :thumbup:

It is always better to be in a position of control - regardless of the money involved.

Control = power = money over the long term....................


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

You ALL ROCK... and I love my time in here and the cool people I get to meet... :thumbup: 

Maybe I'll put together an employee pricing program for fellow 'festers that will be soooo goood... that you'll still be able to have your BMW shipped to your door... for less then you could pay down the street.  

Hey... Jon, Neill... anybody... :dunno: where do I get current info for pay packages... I tried NADA but found nothing. One of the three sights didn't want to work for me. Maybe the info is in there. I asked Jeeves... and googled... but couldn't seem to find a reputable source for accurate information. Could you please tell me where to look... or who to call... so that I will at least know what I am talking about?! PLEEEEEASE?! HELP? :dunno: Please feel free to PM or e-mail me if you know specifics.

:thumbup: Thanks in advance.

OH... I need info on GM as well as GSM... and what if they're combined...  just curious. :thumbup:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Bart001 said:


> If I was the owner of the dealership, I would be VERY displeased at the following:
> 
> "I had a private meeting with the owner this morning... and I'm just dying to tell you all about it. But... since this is a public forum... I have to keep it quiet for at least a little while. I'm totally freaking out. Things are happening so fast... it's a good thing I'm a SpeedFreak! This is killing me... I can't wait to tell you."
> 
> The foregoing can be interpreted to state that SpeedFreak "can't wait" to post on a public forum at least part of the substance of "a private meeting with the owner." While that may not be quite what SpeedFreak meant, it does not show good judgment IMHO.


I thought speedfreak was gonna tell us that the boss agreed to give all bimmerfestians 10% below invoice and a free tank of gas  :thumbup:

On a seriuos note: at this point in time, I will buy a new bimmer only from speedfreak or philippek.

-Mark


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Emission said:


> The Hack as my boss? :yikes:
> 
> I think Hack's reaction is a bit extreme. I see you asking for advice, not creating a destructive thread... Good luck!
> 
> - Mike


I'd be VERY scared to have myself as a boss. Honestly.

While my "reaction" may be extreme, I did state I was merely playing devil's advocate, and my "opinions", while extreme, isn't nearly as off-base as most of you think. While everyone here may seem to be very happy that Mr. SpeedFreak! is getting the job that he so deserves (and I for one, agree), I do see a lot of problem with how he reacted to some negative criticism and having to air some dirty laundry like that in public, when he mentioned someone trying to undermine him for the position. Clearly this indicates to me that there's going to be trouble down the line with him as a sales manager. Frankly, stuff like that needs to be kept *IN HOUSE.*

Congratulations on the offer. 

*EDITED per Moderator's request.*


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Bart001 said:


> If I was the owner of the dealership, I would be VERY displeased at the following:
> 
> "I had a private meeting with the owner this morning... and I'm just dying to tell you all about it. But... since this is a public forum... I have to keep it quiet for at least a little while. I'm totally freaking out. Things are happening so fast... it's a good thing I'm a SpeedFreak! This is killing me... I can't wait to tell you."


The private meeting was only private for the time being... which... I kept private.

The "I can't wait to tell you" portion of that exact statement was in reference to my excitement... obviously... and my clear intention to keep it private until I was able to share relevant information with all of you. That doesn't mean that I ever had any intention of discussing things that were inappropriate... I have already proven that I am discrete... but that I would, at some point down the road, be able to share with you the exciting details of a transition for the good of all. It would be pointless to discuss anything else... other then those details that would have a positive impact on myself and the dealership.

Again... I did not air specific dirty laundry. I made a very simple, extremely vague statement regarding the huge pile of work that awaited me.


----------



## piku (Mar 26, 2003)

To be honest, before this thread, I did not know that SpeedFreak sold BMWs and moreover in a local San Diego dealership. I will say this much. I did not see this thread in anyway hurt your or the dealer's image. In my case, you and your dealer won a potential customer. I now know that I will come and see you when I am ready to get a BMW. :thumbup: 
Congratulations on your promotion!


----------



## Liverman (Jun 14, 2005)

markseven said:


> ...the boss agreed to give all bimmerfestians 10% below invoice and a free tank of gas ...


Heck, keep the 10%...just give me *the tank of gas*!!! :thumbs:  :rofl: :bustingup 91 octane, of course! 

Hey...can I mortgage the equity in the car to finance the gasoline? :lmao:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Liverman said:


> Hey...can I mortgage the equity in the car to finance the gasoline? :lmao:


I heard it's $4.50/gallon in Atlanta.   :yikes:

-Mark


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

Congrats buddy! :thumbup: Hope this means your dream race team will become reality in the near future. Just hurry because I need a new race car driver job!   
j/k
Mark


----------



## JG (Mar 5, 2005)

piku said:


> To be honest, before this thread, I did not know that SpeedFreak sold BMWs and moreover in a local San Diego dealership. I will say this much. I did not see this thread in anyway hurt your or the dealer's image. In my case, you and your dealer won a potential customer. I now know that I will come and see you when I am ready to get a BMW. :thumbup:
> Congratulations on your promotion!


I am with piku - If I could find a way to purchase my next BMW in the U.S.A. and ship it across continent to Toronto - so the SpeedFreak could get my business I would............

How much better could a dealer be than to have a true enthusiast running the sales gang?


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm with SpeedFreak on this one. Now that I live in CA, I'll definitely look him/his dealership up the next time I'm in the market for a car.


----------

